# RCD-510 just stopped working



## e.baldwin84 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just want to see if anyone has seen anything similar to this. 

Last night during the drive home from work radio was working perfectly fine. Went out to the car this morning and I get no power whatsoever. Checked the fuse under the hood everything was good there. Even swapped in a new 15 amp fuse, no dice. Has this happened to anyone else? Are there fuses on the back of the headunit? 

P.S. no burnt electronic smell or anything this morning just no juice.

2010 Jetta SE


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Someone else had this issue a few months ago and it was the capacitor in the radio causing it.


----------



## e.baldwin84 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is there a link to the post, or do you remember what the title is? I tried to search for any info most was the blank screen issue.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5762126-RCD-510-is-DEAD


----------

